
Roar (1981 Film) - prismatic
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roar_(1981_film)
======
pg_bot
Oh man, everyone who was involved in the making of this movie should be
committed. The more you learn about the production the more insane it gets.
From the lack of animal trainers, to the financial and production issues (took
11 years to make), to the injuries suffered by cast and crew (approximately
100 in total), lions and tigers escaping into the greater Los Angeles area, it
just gets more crazy the more you look into it. The movie itself is also
pretty terrible which is the icing on the cake.

Do yourself a favor and watch the trailer, and the cast and crew talking about
making this move. Pure insanity.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cny_D50Rr44](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cny_D50Rr44)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRGMOLyYKUA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRGMOLyYKUA)

~~~
black_puppydog
I have to say the horribleness of the movie doesn't quite transpire from the
trailer at least. Looks like fun :D

------
smacktoward
Red Letter Media had an hilarious discussion (with Macaulay Culkin, no less)
of _Roar_ on a recent episode of their series "Best of the Worst":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaSkO4TosYo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaSkO4TosYo)

~~~
neurobashing
It was also discussed on the podcast Omnibus, ep “Tippi Hedren’s Fingernails”

------
superbatfish
Holy crap:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cny_D50Rr44](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cny_D50Rr44)

------
e40
_seventy people, including the film 's stars, were seriously injured during
filming as a result of animal attacks._

Wow.

~~~
amelius
They should make a movie about this movie ...

------
UI_at_80x24
This movie was INCREDIBLE to watch knowing that it was all real. This was
'reality tv' at it's best. Try to ignore the shitty plot, the Lions are the
real stars.

------
mikestew
Oh, yeah, the one where a young Melanie Griffith got mauled by a lion and had
to get reconstructive surgery. That production sounds like it was nuts. OTOH,
from what I’ve read about Hitchcock, maybe Heddren found this a pleasant
break.

------
codezero
This film came up last night at an event I was at, now I wonder if OP was also
there :)

~~~
gwern
It might also be by way of my newsletter, which featured it yesterday, and
which I know lots of HNers read:
[https://www.gwern.net/newsletter/2019/10](https://www.gwern.net/newsletter/2019/10)
(Which is only fair because, after all, I found it via someone else on
/r/wikipedia .)

~~~
codezero
That is almost certainly the case. The talks I went to were run by Recurse and
I am confident there is overlap :)

------
BEEdwards
This is legit one of the scariest movies I've ever seen.

------
scandox
> Marshall and Hedren wrote a script for the project, whose working title was
> Lions, Lions and More Lions.

Heroic and funny. They accumulated more than 70 wild animals and sold the
shirts off their backs. What kind of manic energy makes someone capable of
this shit?

~~~
lucidstack
Sunken cost fallacy, I presume

